# Sinus-/Cosinuswelle mit Freehand oder Illustrator erzeugen



## akrite (24. März 2005)

Moin,

ich würde gerne eine Sinus- bzw. Cosinuswelle in Freehand oder Illustrator erzeugen, geht das irgendwie automatisch oder muß ich sie mühsam hinzuppeln mit den Pfaden ? Mir kommt es dabei auf die genauen Abstände an, da es für Lernzwecke sein soll und es schon ziemlich exakt stimmen soll (Verschiebung sin-cos).

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Milur (29. März 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

leider habe ich eine solche funktion, wie du sie gern hättest, auch noch nicht gefunden.
wenn es dir nicht allzu sehr auf die exakte abbildung ankommen würde, so hätte ich zumindest eine näherung anzubieten.
du legst dir eine feste strichlänge und kontorstärke an, quasi einen "einheitsstrich".
über --> effekte --> verzerren und transformieren --> zickzack
kannst du diesem strich einen zickzack verpassen. mit der option "glätten" wird daruas schon mal
eine welle. mit "größe" kannst du die amplitude deines "sinus" regeln und mit anzahl der wellen die frequenz. 
Da du am anfang einen einheitsstrich mit länge(l) festgelegt hast, kannst du durch verschiebung deiner erzeugten welle auf der arbeitsfläche im richtigen verhältnis 
(
verschiebung x=l/4 - entspricht dann pi/4)
)
nach links, den cosinus simulieren.

jetzt bleibt noch das problem, dass die erzeugte kurve leider optisch nicht ganz dem "echten" sinus entspricht. aber besser hab ichs auch nicht hinbekommen. und man kann zumindest die verhältnisse halbwegs gut darstellen und die eiflüsse von amplitude und frequenz simulieren.

so, und jetzt hoffe ich dass ich nicht totalen bullshit geschrieben hab. aber aus dem gedächtnis heraus gleube ich, dass ich es in etwa so bewerkstelligt habe.

gruß
andi


----------



## funnytommy (29. März 2005)

Hallo ihr!
Mal ne frage, ich bräucht sowas auch für Lernzweck aber die harmonischen Schwingungen haben wir schon hehe! Doch wir brauchen jetzt Lissajous Figuren! Mit Excel geht das ein wenig aber in Freehand fürds natürlich besser sein weil ich es ziemlich groß ausdrucken will! Excel macht das immer so eckig wenn man zu wenig Punkte ausrechnet, ich hab einen TI Voyage 200 Taschrechner der kann diese Figuren super zeichnen.....aber wie bekomm ichs in den PC


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2005)

Also für gewisse TR gibts extra Programme und Datenkable vom Hersteller.
Warum verwendet Ihr nicht das Gitternetz von Freehand und erstellt daran ein Koordinatensystem und dann müßt Ihr nur noch an den richtigen Punkten eure Scheitelpunkte ziehen, genau wie mans im Matheuntericht macht wenn man selber Kurven zeichnen muß. Und Hilfslinien gibts dann auch noch  und die mathematische eingabe von Koordinaten, um ja nicht zu verrutschen.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (17. Juni 2010)

Muss für ein Referat eine Sinuswelle erstellen!

--> Sowohl als grafisches Element - aber auch exakt gezeichnet für eine Grafik!

Wie bekomme ich es also hin -  sind hier gerade am rumprobieren - sind mit dem Ergebnis aber noch nicht zufrieden.

Wir haben es über Hilfslinien gelöst die richtigen Abstände zu haben, jedoch gefällt uns der dchwung noch nicht so besonders aber seht selbst - bin über jeden Tipp sehr Danbkbar!


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2010)

Wie ich sehe, kann man in Illustrator auch scripten.  Na dann, viel Spaß, es sollte dann kein großes Problem mehr sein, das 100% umzusetzen.

http://www.vektorgarten.de/tipps-illustrator-scripting.html
http://park12.wakwak.com/~shp/lc/et/en_aics_script.html

zB Sinus -> http://park12.wakwak.com/~shp/lc/et/en_aics_script.html#sine

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/bezsine.pdf

hier das wäre ja das beispiel für den sinus - ist aber ne *.pdf und keine *.ps

Also wenn noch jemand was hat wäre super! 

Benötige ja ne Postscript Datei für Illustrator oder nicht?


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2010)

Sighto, im obigen Link ist eine Scriptsammlung mit dem gesuchten Sinus, ist daran was falsch?

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2010)

Sind keine Scripte die man in Illustrator verwenden kann - sondern da sind PDFs - oder kann ich die auch als Script importieren?


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2010)

Auf der Seite gibt es oben diesen Link : http://park12.wakwak.com/~shp/cgi-bin/dl.cgi/aics_scripts_en.zip

Das sind JS-Scripte. mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2010)

Hab Urlaub werde es am Mittwoch auf der Arbeit ausprobieren


----------

